# A new student



## coolrise (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey all, I am new to the forum thing and am here to learn and have fun.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 24, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*coolrise* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## vortex (Sep 24, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!! Being a student here is lots of fun. Do lots of reading and you'll earn your masters degree...


----------



## coolrise (Sep 24, 2011)

I am 45 and have decided to get back in the gym. My job keeps me rather fit but that is not good enough.


----------



## coolrise (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome. I have much to learn .


----------



## Dzl2010 (Sep 24, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## texdb (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome.  I'm was about in the same boat as you.  You have come to the right place.  Now get to reading


----------



## Halo (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome to the board bro!


----------



## swollen (Sep 25, 2011)

Sup!, Welcome!


----------



## coolrise (Sep 25, 2011)

I guess I should post a little about myself and my goals. stats: age: 45 height:5'5" weight:210 body fat not sure maybe mid 20's stocky and big boned  I can bulk up easy but staying lean is a bitch.


----------



## brazey (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome to the board. Lots of diet stuff to get you and keep you lean here.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome. Lots of info here and lots of good ppl to learn from as well


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 25, 2011)

grat place to learn. though new already a world being learned and Im just reading through


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 25, 2011)

welocme


----------



## Rednack (Sep 25, 2011)

coolrise said:


> I am 45 and have decided to get back in the gym. My job keeps me rather fit but that is not good enough.


Turning 43 soon so i'm right there with ya, welcome...


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 26, 2011)

welcome to IM.


----------



## Gena Marie (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## coolrise (Sep 27, 2011)

this board is the shit. I need new glasses cause I broke them from all the reading.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 27, 2011)

coolrise said:


> this board is the shit. I need new glasses cause I broke them from all the reading.


 that made me laugh

REPS!


----------



## vortex (Sep 27, 2011)

coolrise said:


> this board is the shit. I need new glasses cause I broke them from all the reading.



I like that you're doing your homework, emphasis on reading!!! 
Reps!!!


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 27, 2011)

vortex said:


> I like that you're doing your homework, emphasis on reading!!!
> Reps!!!



site is great and mostly reliable...


----------



## musclemeds (Sep 28, 2011)

This is the board to learn from.  Take some time to check out all the sections and I'm sure you will find what you are looking for.


----------



## coolrise (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey, Thanks guys.


----------



## Throgs (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Qanza (Sep 29, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Madmann (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey.


----------

